# Medical/hospital theme



## smcqueen (Aug 25, 2010)

We do a halloween party every year but this year we wanted to do more of a theme through out the house. We want to do a medical/hospital theme. Does anyone have ideas for the invitations? Any ideas for decor/props are appreicated!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've seen people on here do toe tag invites or test tube invites.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

You could make them look like tiny manila folders or charts


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

To repeat pd I've seen people use test tubes, tor tags, invites that look like body bags, syringes.
You can probably use anything that you would find in a hospital. invites that look like blood splattered white lab coats, or a small box that looks like a morgue's drawer.


----------



## jenten (Sep 2, 2004)

*go medical*

medical theme is great...i have tons of hospital supply,,,from hospital throw outs and vintage medical sites... you can get a hospital friend to get some. we always have an autopsy and a mad scientist lab...as one doc reminded me "you can use many items for an autopsy"...he suggested a fork! we use aquarium bubblers for lab fluids and put alot of bloody scissors, forceps etc around and always a body bag in the tub with blood on the shower curtain and dissection manuals on the sink, etc. have fun!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Iv bags would be cool for invitations
http://www.buyemp.com/category/IV-Solution-Bags.html

If you want I could make you some invitations w/ photoshop then all you would have to do is print them out, with picture paper or laminate them. Just pm me if your interested


----------



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

I love these:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_iqoJJSzbq10/SN0-aVUHWUI/AAAAAAAAAe0/N1-72ECMh_8/s1600-h/1+Full+Shot.jpg

You could print out 'xrays' on vellum and include them with your invitation, enclosed in xray mailing envelopes (available online).


----------



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

And if ever there was a perfect opportunity to serve Jello shots, it's your med party!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

If you could find some cafeteria trays to serve the food off of in the kitchen that would be cool.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

One great favor or something to include with the invite is a syringe pen. My SO found a site to order them from, can't remember what it is, but you may be able to google it. You can buy them in bulk, like 25 or 50. We gave them out last year to all our guests when it came time to vote for the costume contest.

But as others have said, any kind of glassware, syringes, strange utensils, silver trays, tubing, etc, its all good. Another place to go for more equipment is American Science & Surplus. We've been able to get some great stuff off of there. If you also have a local pharmacy (Mom and Pop style) near a hospital, they could have some things in there that can be useful. We've lucked out there a few times in our town. And even at craft stores, there are plenty of glass jars or vials or even candle holders that can become great specimen containers. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

If you need to get in the atmospheric mood, the Silent Hill video games have excellent creepy hospital scenes, and this guy:

http://www.oboylephoto.com/ruins/

has some truly spooky pictures of abandoned hospitals and asylums for inspiration.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Fake prescriptions would be neat for invites.


----------

